# Reassesment of Existing Pensioned ConditionsMPH



## oldcanuck19621 (27 Apr 2011)

As a new member, I would like to express my thanks to all who contribute to this very important forum.

My situation involves complications associated to my pensioned condition (Soft tissue injury, C-Spine) which resulted in a %10 @ 5/5 pension in 1993.

Having been involved in a severe military vehicle accident prior to my 3A release, it appears that the damaged I now experience(advanced DDD c-spine with severe pain in both arms, nerve damage) A recent MRI and consultation with surgeon indicated that people who suffer severe Soft tissue injuries are approximately 8 times more likely to experience severe DDD. I am 48 years old.

I have been receiving a pension for chronic pain as a result of other pensioned conditions, and as a result I have lived a very sedentary life since release(1993),( No sports,limited mobility etc.)

My question is, what is the best course of action to have this change  addressed? Have any readers experienced this particular situation? I contacted DVA to request a reassessment and they indicated that they would provide me with documentation to be completed in regards to the present changes in my condition.

Would the legion be the approach? Would I receive pension award for these conditions or would any (If at All) benefits be under the old pension system or New Veteran's Charter (Lump Sum)?

Any information available would be much appreciated.


----------



## Wookilar (27 Apr 2011)

My reassessment was fairly straight forward, but a bit lengthy (even for VAC).

My new med docs were gathered, sent to VAC, saw the Dr, VAC Dr decided that my "new" injuries were a direct result of my "original" injury, then it went to adjudication.

One of my biggest waits was to see the VAC Dr. Four months were added to the timeline just waiting for the appt to be made, then another 4 months for the actual appt. As I understand it, the length of time you wait is area dependant, as some areas have more Dr's available than others (Saint John had one then, now has two).

My original injury was awarded after the New Vateran's Charter came into effect so I do not have first hand info on which part your reassessment wil be under.

Wook


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Apr 2011)

If you were getting monthly payments prior to reassessment, if successful, those will just increase. That's what I got.

IIRC, if you recieve a lump sum and have a successful reassessment, you'll get another to top it up. No monthly payout.


----------



## mike63 (28 Apr 2011)

Hey oldcanuck19621;
I personally would wait until you receive the paperwork from the VA, fill it in and see what there crse of action is.  I would pull the Legion card out only if your not happy with the VAs decision after you send in your paperwork.
I actually was just contacted by the VA because I put in a change for my VIP svc that I am getting (are you getting any of that, VIP?) After they up'd my grounds keeping and will be checking into housekeeping, she said that she just noticed that I haven't been re-assessed on any of my conditions for some time now so, she is setting up a VA Dr. appt for me to get checked out again and with that, hopefully an increase in my monthly payment as all my conditions are getting worse and, I'm only 47.


----------

